# Yes - beer was involved....



## Jags (Nov 5, 2012)

This past weekend was a weekend to reflect. Recently life has kicked me square in the lunch box and just wanted to be at my happy place (cabin on the river). While there - beer was consumed. Good beer. Not a "light" to be found in the mix. Lots of beer (throw a couple of water glasses of vodka in to boot).

Then came the victim of the pent up anger.


----------



## iskiatomic (Nov 5, 2012)

What could possibly go wrong?


KC


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> (throw a couple of water glasses of vodka in to boot).


 
Need to see pix of Vodka in Boot...


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Need to see pix of Vodka in Boot...


 
Drank it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 5, 2012)

LMFAO Jagsy...I have been "reflecting" lately also....and alcohol is involved....but your "reflection" technique is much more fun than mine.....!!


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> LMFAO Jagsy...I have been "reflecting" lately also....and alcohol is involved....but your "reflection" technique is much more fun than mine.....!!


 
I allowed myself to laugh for the first time in awhile.  Its good medicine.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 5, 2012)

If I had a cabin in the woods ....I would set up shop there and not come out for a very long time...good for you! Everyone needs some mental therapy sometimes...with alcohol...lol


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2012)

No cabin in the woods, but we DO have an A-Frame on a lake, & while I would love to sit back with a beer once in awhile, I've got 16 years, 4 months & 25 days Clean & Sober, so I'll pass. Where's my coffee cup?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 5, 2012)

You danced around it, didn't you. War whoops and arms flailing. Fess up.....


----------



## webbie (Nov 5, 2012)

Jags, damn life continues to throw the curve balls......hope things can be patched up to whatever degree. It's all a matter of making it through another day - and beer has helped many billions with that!

But the old happy place - especially if it involves a lot of being outside - is even better. I thought about this today when taking the doggie out - it was a lesson I learned when I was about 17, but have not taken enough to heart. That is, I really only feel totally whole (or mostly) when I am in nature. Everything else is a compromise.


----------



## webbie (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, as if all that was not depressing enough - for you unbelievers, we are headed quickly toward the winter solstice - the lower energy time of year. It's quite natural to enter the reflective/depressive mode and it's also a time of year when things (health, etc.) tend to head downhill.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> . While there - beer was consumed. Good beer. Not a "light" to be found in the mix. Lots of beer


 
No "lite" creek water allowed at my bar either Jags. I do keep a case of high gravity "hurricane" cold for those unsuspecting  lite drinkers. It puts some hair on their chest with that 8.1 % alcohol content. They usually knock 3 or 4 back before it hits like a freight train.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> This past weekend was a weekend to reflect. Recently life has kicked me square in the lunch box and just wanted to be at my happy place (cabin on the river). While there - beer was consumed. Good beer. Not a "light" to be found in the mix. Lots of beer (throw a couple of water glasses of vodka in to boot).
> 
> Then came the victim of the pent up anger.
> 
> View attachment 79914


 
Swedish candle for extremely tall people. That sure leaves me out.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 5, 2012)

That looks and sounds like a GREAT way to gain some inner peace.

Cheers!

PS.  You should have carved a totem out of it before the drinking and fire.  Saw time is usually good therapy too.  : )


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 5, 2012)

No beer for me , my doctor told me I was boarder line obese. Now that I am on probation for punching my doctor I can't drink.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like a splitting headache. I've learned that between the heavy bottles to take a moment to ingest some hydration or the punishment is far worse.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 5, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> No beer for me , my doctor told me I was boarder line obese. Now that I am on probation for punching my doctor I can't drink.


 
If you follow those BMI tables then almost everyone is overweight. I happen to be "normal" but I am much lighter than most I know.


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry things haven't been going great Jags. Last year at this time I was getting a boatload of bad news. It seems to come at this time of year. Hope things brighten up for you. In the meantime a good brew or two will help.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> If you follow those BMI tables then almost everyone is overweight. I happen to be "normal" but I am much lighter than most I know.


 
Me, too. My height is too short for my weight


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 5, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> No beer for me , my doctor told me I was boarder line obese. Now that I am on probation for punching my doctor I can't drink.


Drink your daily caloric limit. Swear off food and keep the alcohol.


----------



## webbie (Nov 5, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> No beer for me , my doctor told me I was boarder line obese. Now that I am on probation for punching my doctor I can't drink.


 
I got a cool scale that tells you your muscle weight and water percentage too - at least it puts things in perspective.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 5, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Drink your daily caloric limit. Swear off food and keep the alcohol.


 
I do, but I shake like an old poodle in the morning


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 5, 2012)

webbie said:


> I got a cool scale that tells you your muscle weight and water percentage too - at least it puts things in perspective.


 
Does it do so by sending a charge through your body?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 5, 2012)

webbie said:


> I got a cool scale that tells you your muscle weight and water percentage too - at least it puts things in perspective.


Could you post a link to one of those?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 5, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I do, but I shake like an old poodle in the morning


All that shaking is just nature's way of giving you some exercise. Totally healthy.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 5, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> If I had a cabin in the woods ....I would set up shop there and not come out for a very long time...good for you! Everyone needs some mental therapy sometimes...with alcohol...lol


 
Gamma, just think of what it is like to live every day in that cabin in the woods!


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 5, 2012)

webbie said:


> Oh, as if all that was not depressing enough - for you unbelievers, we are headed quickly toward the winter solstice - the lower energy time of year. It's quite natural to enter the reflective/depressive mode and it's also a time of year when things (health, etc.) tend to head downhill.


 
This is why it is important to be outside in the winter! Everyday. We all tend to spend more time inside when it is cold. But if you dress right and keep moving, it is a great time to be outside. Lifts the spirit. Brightens the mood. Very little warmth, but you just have to keep moving and create your own heat.The best time to work outside. NO BUGS. I love cutting, splitting, or stacking wood, shoveling  okay aahh maybe not, walking with the wife, kids, and/or dogs (mutleys as I like to call them) etc, etc.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hope things work out for you.

I find myself reflecting a lot.....

Edit i am a depressed type of person.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 6, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> This is why it is important to be outside in the winter! Everyday. We all tend to spend more time inside when it is cold. But if you dress right and keep moving, it is a great time to be outside. Lifts the spirit. Brightens the mood. Very little warmth, but you just have to keep moving and create your own heat.The best time to work outside. NO BUGS. I love cutting, splitting, or stacking wood, shoveling  okay aahh maybe not, walking with the wife, kids, and/or dogs (mutleys as I like to call them) etc, etc.


 
For me getting into snowmobiling was one of the best things ever to get through the winter . . . as you say . . . just getting outside does the mind and body good . . . plus I often feel sorry for the home-bound folks who never get to see some of the beautiful winter scenes that folks skiing, snow shoeing or sledding see.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 6, 2012)

Hoping things work out for you Jags . . . and that you don't burn down the forest in the mean time.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2012)

Outside - in and next to nature is where I am most comfortable.  Outside and lighting things on fire is my therapy.  Being next to water is my sanctity.  And being around good friends in this environment with a good beer in my hand is the assurance that somehow - things will work out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 6, 2012)

In this case . . . I'm sure a bunch of us were wishing we could be hanging out with you at the cabin, burning things up and downing a few cold ones. Hang in there.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> In this case . . . I'm sure a bunch of us were wishing we could be hanging out with you at the cabin, burning things up and downing a few cold ones. Hang in there.


 
I wish that many of you were too.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 6, 2012)

...setting a very tall stump on fire is usually the precursor to......The Fire Dance! At least in my village. I WILL be scannig youtubes later, to make sure it was done correctly (which I'm sure it was, you being Jags and all). It scary what some people will try to pass off as a traditional Fire Dance these days.

"The macarena holding a candle is no fire dance sir, none at all".


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope things work out ok for you Jags and you get through this time...not sure what you are going through, but you do have friends here.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> Hope things work out ok for you Jags and you get through this time...not sure what you are going through, but you do have friends here.


 
I know - this group of folks is the best.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> I know - this group of folks is the *beast*.


 
fixed for you. spelling is my strawng sewt.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 6, 2012)

Bright sunshine today!!  First time i saw the sun in 2 weeks. Too many cloudy and overcast days is bad for the morale.
Leaves are falling off the citrus from no sun for so long.


----------



## lukem (Nov 6, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Drink your daily caloric limit. Swear off food and keep the alcohol.


There's a pork chop in every bottle!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> I know - this group of folks is the best.


Cuz were fellow drinkers,woodburners and Bull $h#^ers


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 6, 2012)

Jags. A relative and friend of mine, who has since passed away after a good long life, said this to me once when I was a very young man and going through what I thought at the time was a difficult time. "Keep your head up and keep a positive attitude. Then, things will work out in the end. They always do." I will never forget it.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 6, 2012)

To be honest i had to cut back on drinking cause i have 7 stomach ulcers now since a few months ago reflecting does not help them also.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 6, 2012)

Hang in there everyone.  Unfortunately the winter solstice is almost two months away. 

One of the many reasons I live in CO is the 300+ days of sunshine that we have here.

Cheers!


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 7, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Gamma, just think of what it is like to live every day in that cabin in the woods!


 
Love the look of the knotty pine Dennis. Nothing like that natural look of wood. Very classy. I didn't realize you would like wood in and around your house.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 7, 2012)

Things always seem a little better after blowing off some steam. If/When I am down and thinking things aren't going my way, I always think of the millions and millions of people that are worse off than me (usually I realize that I have it pretty good).  Good luck Jags, keep your head up and your feet on the ground, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks all.  Unfortunately there is no fix or solution to this.

On Oct. 20 the love of my life unexpectedly passed away. We had been together for 13 years.
The very same day my father was admitted to the hospital with terminal brain cancer.

Its gonna be a long road. Completely devastated.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that jags.....

Praying for you we are here for you.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 7, 2012)

OMG Jags, that's terrible. I really dont know what to say.

Please take care in knowing you are in our thoughts & prayers at this time.


----------



## certified106 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jags, I am so sorry.....I wish there was something I could do or say to lessen the hurt......

You will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 7, 2012)

Jags said:


> Thanks all. Unfortunately there is no fix or solution to this.
> 
> On Oct. 20 the love of my life unexpectedly passed away. We had been together for 13 years.
> The very same day my father was admitted to the hospital with terminal brain cancer.
> ...


 Very sorry about your loss Jags.

Prayers
Zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 7, 2012)

Very sorry to hear Jags...Hang in there my friend!


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2012)

This is tragic news Jags, I am greatly saddened by your loss. I knew something was up, but not this bad. There aren't any words to express how badly I feel for you. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 7, 2012)

Jags said:


> Thanks all. Unfortunately there is no fix or solution to this.
> . Completely devastated.


Words cant describe the place your in right now Buddy, One day at a time,One day at a time. Perhaps in a small way we can help you get through it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 7, 2012)

I struggle with my faith, but I do believe that during these times the people around you and here on this site should be able to share in your pain and make your burden lighter. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 7, 2012)

i got no words man....hugs. big hugs.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2012)

I am finding out that trying to be "as normal" as I can muster is currently the most _comfortable_ place to be.

Or passing out drunk.  Coin toss.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 7, 2012)

You and I have already "spoke" . . . and I think you already know the friends and support you have here at the hearth . . . from folks you have met in person, folks you may some day meet in person and folks you may never meet in person.

To say that you are not in many of our thoughts and prayers almost goes without saying . . . but in my usual way . . . I've said it.

Oh yeah, not that it helps a whole helluva lot in a time like this . . . but I've sent you a package. Look for it on Friday . . . at least that's when the USPS says it should arrive.


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry............... 

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## northwinds (Nov 7, 2012)

There are no words for that amount of pain.  Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 7, 2012)

I am extremely saddened for you, that is a tough row to hoe.

Trust that it will get better.  I know these words may sound hollow, but it does get better.

My thoughts are with you.

Cheers.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 7, 2012)

My condolences Jags.  I hope you may find solace in the good memories you had together. 

Thoughts go out to your Dad too.


----------



## lukem (Nov 7, 2012)

Hang in there...stay strong my friend and may peace be with you.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow my friend that is quite a kick in the lunchbox. I'd burning stuff and drinking too much too. Try to be careful. I know you are hurting, but I'm guessing there are others that need you right now. Make sure you don't leave them feeling like you do now. Hang in there and know that you have friends here.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> Thanks all. Unfortunately there is no fix or solution to this.
> 
> On Oct. 20 the love of my life unexpectedly passed away. We had been together for 13 years.
> The very same day my father was admitted to the hospital with terminal brain cancer.
> ...


 
Jags,

You have my deepest sympathies.

Deepest Condolences,
Brian


----------



## Monosperma (Nov 8, 2012)

Jags, I am truly sorry to hear of these losses.  Now would be an excellent time, though, to show the alcohol who is boss.  Be strong.


----------



## Jags (Nov 8, 2012)

Monosperma said:


> Jags, I am truly sorry to hear of these losses. Now would be an excellent time, though, to show the alcohol who is boss. Be strong.


 
I own the beer - it does not own me.


----------



## Monosperma (Nov 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> I own the beer - it does not own me.


 
Very glad to hear that.  I did not mean to sound all preachy at you.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 8, 2012)

Jags, I posted this once before, but I hope it can help in some small way.
It's my wife's sig. line. I'm sure your SO felt this way about you.
"If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together....there is something you must always remember.​​You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.​​But the most important thing is, even if we're apart.....I'll always be with you."​​


----------



## jharkin (Nov 8, 2012)

Jags I am SOOOO SOOOO sorry to hear what happened.  Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> I own the beer - it does not own me.



Nobody "owns" beer...


...we only rent it.  

(I don't intend to be insensitive Jags, only trying to add a little humor)


----------



## fossil (Nov 8, 2012)

You know I'm right here, shipmate.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 8, 2012)

<digital great big hugsys> all around...


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry Jags.
Prayers,
Steve


----------



## guy01 (Nov 8, 2012)

Very very sorry Jags In our prayers as well
Guy


----------



## Dix (Nov 8, 2012)

Jags, lot's of positive vibes coming your way, and tons of cyber hugs. We're here if you need us.

And tons of super duper extra special Dixie & Matisse snuffles coming at ya.

Deepest condolences to you. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2012)

My condolences as well, Jags. Hang in there.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, that is crushing Jags.  I'm feeling a little bit of your pain.  Remember that all of us on here, and many others, are pulling for you.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh damn Jags- so sorry to hear this! I was wondering where you might be.  Hit me up if you want to chat bro


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 9, 2012)

This is what cheers me up lately


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 9, 2012)

Wishing you the strength to get through this Jags...


----------



## rdust (Nov 10, 2012)

Jags I'm sorry to hear about your loss, you're in my thoughts and prayers.  I can't imagine being kicked in the teeth like you have been, reading this has brought me to tears.    I'm sure it's going to take plenty of time to get even close to being "right".  Take the time you need and don't rush yourself.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 10, 2012)

Jags- my deepest sympathies. When the time comes, you have many sympathetic ears here., ready to listen to you.
When I lost my son 16 yrs. ago, strangers were the ones that gave me some perspective. We'll be here for you, when you want.
also- Tommyknocker's IPA doesn't give you a hangover, but ButtHead-Boch does.
Stay strong.


----------



## Fod01 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jags -  my condolences to you and family. 

Gabe


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2012)

My father has also passed.  Friday at 5:45.  Funeral on wednesday.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 12, 2012)

PM sent . . . along with many thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear my friend!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear that jags.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this Jags.  My condolences go out to you and your family.  Dog speed to your dad.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 12, 2012)

Condolences Jag. 

need to get away, fly into Bangor and FFJ will pick you up and bring you up here for some snowmobiling. I'll have to lead, that damn firefighter gets lost up here.


You've had a rough ride. Don't know how you're doing it.


----------



## webbie (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, this is a true double whammy! I'm really sorry to hear this news!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 12, 2012)

Try and stay strong, very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## northwinds (Nov 12, 2012)

Deepest condolences.  If you need a shorter road trip to get away, you know you're welcome up here also.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 12, 2012)

Man that is tough!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 12, 2012)

You have a few hundred people that you have never met that consider you a friend and that are pulling for ya Buddy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 12, 2012)

flyingcow said:


> Condolences Jag.
> 
> need to get away, fly into Bangor and FFJ will pick you up and bring you up here for some snowmobiling. I'll have to lead, that damn firefighter gets lost up here.
> 
> ...


 
Wotcha talking about Willis . . . my last ride of the year I left from Washburn, headed up the ITS all the way to Frenchville and then worked my way back down . . . still had plenty of juice left so I looped out to Portage before returning to Washburn . . . fantastic day ride . . . and then managed to give a "hitchhker" a ride back to his truck in Houlton (where the new Grammys will be going) after his sled burned up.

On the serious side . . . truly wish we could be with Jags physically and not just here on the Internet . . . I cannot even imagine the pain he is going through . . . wish I could just clap him on the shoulder and tell him we're here for him.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your losses Jags.

Gary


----------



## begreen (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm greatly saddened by this new Jags. Your pain is real and though we be virtual to you, we feel for you deeply.


----------



## pen (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel terrible Jags, when it rains, it pours. 

pen


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no- so sorry to hear this Jags.


----------



## fossil (Nov 13, 2012)

Right here, shipmate.  Be gentle with yourself.  Let the helpers help you.  You're not alone.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 13, 2012)

fossil said:


> Right here, shipmate. Be gentle with yourself. Let the helpers help you. You're not alone.


 

Good one...so true


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks all.  I am trying to normalize as much as possible.  I am back to work now and will keep on, keepin' on.

And trust me when I say that I do feel a "connection"  with this forum far outside of the Cat5 cable feeding me the internet.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 16, 2012)

Good to hear back from you my friend.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Good to hear back from you my friend.


 
Hey, if I didn't come back who would be left to completely derail perfectly good threads.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 16, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hey, if I didn't come back who would be left to completely derail perfectly good threads.


 No one does a better job at derailin threads than you my friend. Glad to see you are back.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hey, if I didn't come back who would be left to completely derail perfectly good threads.


 
 Great to see you back here with that attitude Jags! Somehow I missed the later part of this thread. My thoughts are with you at this time.  Hang in there. Keep your head up and keep positive. Things will work out. Do you need anything?


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool you are back. I missed you and your avatar! Keep your chin up and go forward, I dealt with problems for about 1-2 years after my dad passed and I can tell you that it is something you have to deal with on your own terms and time.

Gary


----------

